# YM2210 add hydrolics



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Info on adding hydraulics for a rear top link? On a YM2210 (cheep) lol
I ve looked all over you tube and no yanmars. I do see front loaders on some. But no video's on how to do it..


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> Info on adding hydraulics for a rear top link? On a YM2210 (cheep) lol
> I ve looked all over you tube and no yanmars. I do see front loaders on some. But no video's on how to do it..


A YM2210 is a Gray Market machine. You'll not find anything here state side for it. BUT - - - look at any 'similar' hydraulic setup in the John Deere 50/55/70/90 compact series machines. Much of those were 100% made by Yanmar or later kitted tractors by Yanmar for John Deere. 

Deere and Yanmar used a few setups. One is called SVC = Selective Valve Control. Another is called Power Beyond. You need to review what the YM2210 has for anything external as an add-on for hydraulics. 

A YM2500, YM3000, YM2610, and others share the SVC with the Deere 50 and 55 series. So if I had to add a top-link for let's say a rear 3PT bucket for dump control, then I would snag one of those from a Deere setup. Or knowing someone, take an existing one apart for rebuild, machine a few EXTRA, add all the hardware and re-sell as new. These things are very well sought after. Selling 'clones' would recoup all your costs for your machine.  

I grade the gravel driveway and thought about a hydraulic top-link, but the cost for the setup to make the task easy wasn't doable. So, I got a Ram 2500 rear shock as a top-link for now. It does the job satisfactory and the cost was right.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't know whether you have a loader or not. One of these with loader, one without. Installing remote hydraulics on your Yanmar. (hoyetractor.com) 
Adding Multiple Hydraulic Accessories (hoyetractor.com)


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

No i ha e the 2210/no loader on this tractor. Ok I've been reading alot, not that I like reading!
Is there ONE place I can call that knows about yamar tractors, that can set me up with the ful kit to put rear hydro to the back of my 2210?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

bennyhill said:


> No i ha e the 2210/no loader on this tractor. Ok I've been reading alot, not that I like reading!
> Is there ONE place I can call that knows about yamar tractors, that can set me up with the ful kit to put rear hydro to the back of my 2210?


 I am not aware of any; kits, however, I feel like Hoye could recommend and sell you the needed components to do it. The attachment I posted earlier pretty much gives instructions. Common sense along with it and I'm sure you could do it.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

They don't seek a complete kit.
That's what I wanted. Just so I didn't have to price meal all of it.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Maverick is that a air shock.
How does it help you on raise and lower?
O I found a company that can install top link and side link. After 3 times talking with the man, He tells me he is in California 😨
Trying to see now if they will just send the kit, I'll prob need to do some welding. 
The price he gave for parts and labor would be 2 times what I paid for the tractor..


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> Maverick is that a air shock.
> How does it help you on raise and lower?
> O I found a company that can install top link and side link. After 3 times talking with the man, He tells me he is in California 😨
> Trying to see now if they will just send the kit, I'll prob need to do some welding.
> The price he gave for parts and labor would be 2 times what I paid for the tractor..


Nope, just a rear shock off of my RAM 2500 truck. nothing special. 

When grading the gravel drive, the blade would bounce and jerk too much. The shock now takes the sudden hits and smooths the transition to the blade for a nice grade. 

I'll be experimenting with the blade and shock in winter snow pushing. I'll see if there is any advantage with it.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> Maverick is that a air shock.
> How does it help you on raise and lower?
> O I found a company that can install top link and side link. After 3 times talking with the man, He tells me he is in California 😨
> Trying to see now if they will just send the kit, I'll prob need to do some welding.
> The price he gave for parts and labor would be 2 times what I paid for the tractor..


From the YM2210 parts manual on this site for free, it shows the transfer case where the hydraulics would need to be interfaced. 










I wonder if item-72 matches a Deere machine to add more hydraulic ports for use. Otherwise, what is items 7, 18, 35 ?

Sometimes, looking at YT vids for your model may offer clues.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> They don't seek a complete kit.
> That's what I wanted. Just so I didn't have to price meal all of it.


Here are complete kits. Yet, no clue as to what 'could' work. We know of the Deere and Yanmar connection. You'll need to find a Deere 50 or 55 or 70 or 90 series that matches your YM2210 to determine the possibility.









Summit Hydraulics Rear Remote Kits


Summit Hydraulics Rear Remote Kits help you add rear remotes to your subcompact tractor in an easy package!




summit-hydraulics.com





This article for the Yanmar YM series is helpful. 






Installing remote hydraulics on your Yanmar.


Installing remote hydraulics on your tractor




www.hoyetractor.com


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Ok WOW. In my older age i seem to get upset easier.. tell me if I'm right. My pump is 8.2 gpm. Now if I bought a 10gpm control valve would I loose pressure?
And if the hydraulic was 3000 psi and my pump only puts out around 2000 would it not work properly?
Thanks Fellas!!!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> Ok WOW. In my older age i seem to get upset easier.. tell me if I'm right. My pump is 8.2 gpm. Now if I bought a 10gpm control valve would I loose pressure?
> And if the hydraulic was 3000 psi and my pump only puts out around 2000 would it not work properly?
> Thanks Fellas!!!


That will work without issue. I only caution you to not follow the above diagram literally. Do yourself a favor and add the provision of power beyond into the equation. Most modern control valves marketed today have the capability, you just need to be aware and shop accordingly. It's not my intent to throw more confusion into your mix, but merely to inform you that since you have the option, now, while the research (and parts search) is in progress is the time to do so. You'll be glad down the road for the extra effort now.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

I did read that somewhere but I had forgotten about it. Thank you Very Much!


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm sure I am missing something here?
Power beyond on a little ym2210 pushing 8.2 gpm pump. Should I have one for my tractor???
I was thinking about a rear center link & side link. Seems from what I've read so far bigger tractors running big plows, hay baillers etc. 
I will keep reading as much as it hurts my brain lol


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes, you ARE missing something here. Power beyond is a concept. In this case, applied to hydraulic valves and how they are configured in relation to rest of a hydraulic system. It makes no difference what size or model tractor (or other machine), what GPM/pressure, or any of that. It applies to any series plumbed valves in an open center system. Your "little Yanmar" qualifies should you decide to start adding valves. 

I came across this a while back. Studying it for a few minutes might help explain some of it to you. It's not always adhered to, particularly with locally installed hydraulic options, like loader valves, add on remotes, etc. Something I've done so many times I can nearly do it blindfolded. I've also come behind others who DIDN'T do it, and corrected the mistake. That's also something I've more times than I can count. If you decide to add a valve for your top link(or whatever) I urge you go this route and save some problems down the road. It won't add that much time, effort, or expense to your project, and produce much better results. 






Power Beyond Option Parts | Cross Mfg.


The power beyond sleeve prevents subjecting the exhaust or return passages and spool seals of the control valve to back pressure.




crossmfg.com


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Thank you for the recap.
Sometimes I need a 2nd push.
More so when it's something I've never done be4..


----------

